# Front passenger tire worn on the inside



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

I have a 99 gxe 314k miles. The car has been pulling to the left for a long time. I just got an alignment because I just changed several suspension parts (struts and mounts, axles, inner and outer tie rods and ball joints. After I got the alignment the tech said it still has a slight pull. My next step is to work on the brakes. I'm not getting any signs of brake trouble but something tells me the problem is in my brakes. Has anyone ever had this problem?


----------

